# Importing from Outlook .pst to iCal and Address book?



## g33k-fu (Jun 22, 2006)

I just bought my girlfriend a Mac Mini, and was wondering if there's a way I can import all her contacts from Outlook 2003 to iCal and Address book. I've exported her Outlook personal folders to a .pst file, as well as separate .csv files (one for contacts, one for calender).

Alternatively, can I install Thunderbird, import the .pst file, and then export it to vCard or something like that? Would it also work for calendar events?

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

dont know how to do it... but i remember seing this on dotto tech... its a 10 quid program thou


http://www.littlemachines.com/


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Have a look at this page, a friend had some success migrating her Outlook mail into Mail using Eudora and Eudora Mailbox Cleaner. It took time and several attempts but it worked. It does require you install Eudora on the PC and Eudora Mailbox Cleaner on the Mac. However, it will not work with .pst files.

http://helpdesk.wisc.edu/page.php?id=3059

Other options like Emailchemy will work and Outlook2Mac (djstp's suggestion) will work with .pst files. 

Here's a list of some Mail utilities
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Mail_Utilities


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll add a request to this thread. Has anyone come across a conversion tool to go FROM iCal to Outlook?

I want to share my calender with someone... I'd prefer not to use Entourage.


----------



## zoziw (Jul 7, 2006)

Try this:

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=2006080808104835


----------



## harrytse (Nov 3, 2005)

g33k-fu said:


> I just bought my girlfriend a Mac Mini, and was wondering if there's a way I can import all her contacts from Outlook 2003 to iCal and Address book. I've exported her Outlook personal folders to a .pst file, as well as separate .csv files (one for contacts, one for calender).
> 
> Alternatively, can I install Thunderbird, import the .pst file, and then export it to vCard or something like that? Would it also work for calendar events?
> 
> ...


Outlook should be able export contacts and calendar events as vCards and vCalendar, then you should just be able to drag them into Address Book and iCal. crude, but it avoids that nasty database conversion process.


----------

